
Ask HN: How to keep Fruits and Vegetable fresh (actual and perceived) until delivery - flyankur
Hey All,<p>When Fruits &amp; Vegetables have to be shipped from warehouse to a customer&#x27;s house (transport time - 5-10 hours). What kind of packaging can we use for fruits &amp; vegetables to ensure the freshness - actual &amp; perceived till it reaches customer&#x27;s house?<p>Constraint - we cannot have cold room in the transportation vehicle due to high cost per order.<p>Thanks
======
tmaly
food grade petroleum wax is how most places preserve things

